# IBSP Saturday



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fished IBSP Saturday ... Heard they were getting them on Friday, and apparently they REALLY got them on Sunday. However, Saturday was slow for the 50 fishermen I spoke to when I took a noontime walk up the beach from me in either direction.

Clam mostly, some frozen bunker, and eel tins while I waited, and waited 

They're moving south now, so time to start fishing for them.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Fished the ASAC tourny in Seaside Heights. Perfect weather and conditions, but nothing happening. At one point my bait was out there almost an hour and nothing touched it. Switched to kingfish rigs and had crab problems.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Man, it WAS a beautiful day. I think I fell asleep at one point 

Crabs were going after bunker, but left my clam alone. One thing is for sure, you didn't have to make a bait run in the middle of the tourney


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I got a 28 incher down near the last ORV ramp at IBSP on Friday on clams. I saw a bunch caught, all on clams. No monsters, most were between 24-35 inches.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. lots of schoolies around up and down the coast. Brigatine had a great run but it's been hit and miss.


----------

